# Front bumper removal



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

My truck is not an '05 but I did have a similar problem, ie bent bumper mounts. Take a look under the front of the vehicle to see what appears to be holding the bumper in place. On my older truck, the mounting bolts are obvious and easily reached (more or less). Yours may be different but at least you will have a look at the damage. 

I want to mention that "taking it off to check for damage" may not be such a good idea unless you are committed to fixing it. When I took off the bolts that held my bumper in place on the bent side, the bumper straightened itself out (assumed normal position) but thereafter would not line up with any of the bolt holes on that side. No way could I get the bolts to go together again. So I had to "fix" the mounts even though I was only exploring to start with. 

-tf


----------



## Frontrunner (Jan 13, 2006)

Has anyone had to remove their front bumper on a 05'? I had a offroading incident that pulled my bumper downward in the center and where it wraps around to meet my fenders, the bumper is real tight.The bumper itself is fine, but i guess the mounts got bent.I want to know how hard or easy it would be to remove the bumper and check the damage. Any input would be great.


----------

